# koiruudet, kissuudet, jne.



## Gavril

Moippa,

Olen nähnyt mainitun esim. *kissuudet *ja *koiruudet*, seuraavanlaisissa yhteyksissä: 
_
Kuulin, että kissuudet/koiruudet vietiin lääkärille viime viikolla!_

Tämän ja muiden verkohakuiden perusteella, _kissuudet _ja _koiruudet_ näyttävät tässä tarkoittavan (jonkinlaisia) kissoja ja koiria. (Tiedän, että ainakin _koiruus_ voi joskus tarkoittaa jotakin aivan erilaista.)

Millainen merkitys päätteellä _-uus_ on tässä yhteydessä? Liitetäänkö se yleensä lemmikkiä tarkoittaviin sanoihin (kissa, koira, kultakala jne.), vai onko toinen kaava kyseessä?

Hyvää toukokuun alkua,
Gavril


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Olen nähnyt mainitun esim. *kissuudet *ja *koiruudet*, seuraavanlaisissa yhteyksissä:
> _
> Kuulin, että kissuudet/koiruudet vietiin lääkärille viime viikolla!_
> 
> Tämän ja muiden verkohakuiden perusteella, _kissuudet _ja _koiruudet_ näyttävät tässä tarkoittavan (jonkinlaisia) kissoja ja koiria. (Tiedän, että ainakin _koiruus_ voi joskus tarkoittaa jotakin aivan erilaista.)
> 
> Millainen merkitys päätteellä _-uus_ on tässä yhteydessä? Liitetäänkö se yleensä lemmikkiä tarkoittaviin sanoihin (kissa, koira, kultakala jne.), vai onko toinen kaava kyseessä?l


Tässä kirjoittaja on käyttänyt sanaa koiruus aivan väärässä yhteydessä, ehkä tahallaan. Sanaa kissuus ei ole olemassakaan.

Kirjoittaja on ehkä omasta mielestään ollut nokkela, mutta minun mielestäni hän on haksahtanut pahasti sananvalinnassaan.

Päätettä -uus/-yys saatetaan tietyissä tapauksissa käyttää osoittamaan jotain kyseiselle lajille tyypillistä ominaisuutta (koiruus, ihmisyys), joskin yleisemmin pääte on -maisuus/-mäisyys (kissamaisuus, ihmismäisyys, kultakalamaisuus). Se voidaan liittää mihin tahansa eläimiin (käärmemäisyys, sarvikuonomaisuus), kasveihin (puumaisuus, ruohomaisuus) ja myös elottomiin materiaaleihin (kivimäisyys, kaasumaisuus).


----------



## kirahvi

Koiruus on ihan yleinen ilmaus koiraihmisten keskuudessa, kun puhutaan koirista. Toinen yleinen (ja omasta mielestäni aivan yhtä typerältä kuulostava) koiraan viittaava ilmaus on koiruli.

Koiruuden ensisijainen merkitys on kepponen. En käyttäisi sanaa koiruus viittaamaan koirille tyypilliseen ominaisuuteen, vaan siinä yhteydessä puhuisin ehdottomasti koiramaisuudesta.


----------



## Hakro

Tarkoitatko todella, että koiraharrastajat käyttävät sanaa koiruus = koira? Onpa omituista sisäpiirislangia. Sitä kautta tulee siis tietysti kissuuskin.

Vastaavasti koiruli lienee lainattu kissan lempinimestä kisuli, joka on minullekin tuttu, vaikka en piittaa sen enempää kissoista kuin koiristakaan.

Uskoakseni sanan koiruus alkuperäinen merkitys on koiramaisuus, jonka myös Nykysuomen sanakirja mainitsee. Kouluttamattomat koirathan tekevät kaikenlaista pahaa, ja siitä koiruus on tullut merkitsemään kepposta, erityisesti ilkeää sellaista.

"Koirille tyypillinen ominaisuus" oli huonosti valittu ilmaus. Oikeastaan tarkoitin "koiramaista olemusta" samoin kuin ihmisyys tarkoittaa inhimillistä olemusta.


----------



## kirahvi

Siitä päätellen, miten koiria omistavat tuttavani puhuvat keskenään, koiruus vaikuttaisi olevan ihan yleisessä käytössä oleva sana. Hieman söpömpi ilmaus kuin koira, ehkä, mutta ei ainakaan naispuolisten koiraihmisten keskuudessa lainkaan harvinainen.


----------



## Finland

Hei!

Vahvistan vielä tämän, että eläintenomistajat tosiaan käyttävät sanoja koiruus ja kissuus, kun puhuvat koiristaan ja kissoistaan. Aika jännä erikoiskäyttö, mutta slangithan ovat mielenkiintoisia.

terv. S


----------

